# Dexter, 7 months old



## Tibbs87

Two days before Christmas, I found my 7-month old dumbo rat, Dexter, dead in his cage. He was lying on his side, his eyes were open, but he was cold and not breathing. I picked him up and looked him over, even tried to test his reflexes, but it was clear that "the mischievous one" no longer had that famous glint in his eye. Dexter had passed on.

When I found Dexter, I took his cage mate, Bernie, out of the cage and placed him with Dexter in the playpen I made for them. Bernie nudged Dexter with his snout several times and when there was no response, Bernie seemed confused, looking up at me as if to ask, "what's wrong?" When I scooped Dexter up again, I realized he wasn't squirming excitedly as he was wont to do. Hs body had gone limp, his head drooped backwards and his limbs sagged at his sides.

Seeing Dexter in that way, I couldn't help but think back to the first day I adopted him and his brother, Bernie. Both rats were very shy around me at first. When introduced to his new cage, Dexter instantly found a hiding spot in a corner at the rear. Bernie was a bit more adventurous at first, but both were notably shy and uncertain around me, often darting away at even my slightest movement.

During the next four months, Dexter became more adventurous and grew very close to my heart. He learned that my shoulder was a fun place to perch where he could groom himself (or me) and that my chest and stomach made for a fun slide. I've always found that rats make great companions, similar to dogs, due to their inquisitive and loving nature. Dexter was especially inquisitive and quickly became known as "the mischievous one" because he always wanted to explore something or somewhere new. He even escaped once and hid in a small hole inside my bathroom for 5 days before I found him happily hopping around on the bathroom floor.

When I let Dexter slip from my hand, into the trash can and watched him slowly sink beneath the surface, tears welled in my eyes. Dexter wasn't "just a rat" to me, he was a companion who kept me company and nestled under my arm, even on my darkest days. I did everything I could to give him a fulfilling life and that is my only solace while I mourn the friend I lost. I know it's wishful thinking, but I hope now that he has a place to roam free and explore to his heart's content. I'll never forget you, buddy and I love you.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers

Wait, hold on a second.
I'm not_ trying_to be rude, and I'm probably going to catch a lot of flack for this, but... you threw him in a trash can?


----------



## Tibbs87

A.ngelF.eathers said:


> Wait, hold on a second.I'm not_ trying_to be rude, and I'm probably going to catch a lot of flack for this, but... you threw him in a trash can?


 I know. Nowhere to bury him and I figure rats love trash so...


----------



## krys

Just for your future reference: vets (at least around here) usually take dead animals and dispose them with more dignity (cremate them and scatter the ashes somewhere). It doesn't cost much.


----------



## Tibbs87

I already replied to someone else about the way I disposed of Dexter's body. It would have been clear from how I replied that I'm not asking for advice. If I _do_ want advice, I'll post a question to yahoo answers or ask it here, directly. To avoid any future comments about this, I wasn't in any frame of mind to even think about it at the time and was more worried about Dexter's cage mate. My opinion is that it would be dignified to have the family dog cremated, but not a 7-month old rat. While he was alive, I know Dexter would be in his glory if he was rummaging around in the trash so I'm actually ok with the decision I made. I was hoping for a more embracing/supportive community and so far the only two comments have been about this topic. How about commenting on the actual content of the tribute (eulogy), rather than pointing out what I already know?


----------



## Tibbs87

For those who care, I adopted a new cage mate for Bernie, to replace Dexter. I named him Gus. He and Bernie have the same markings (black except for white on the snout, paws and belly). Gus is in quarantine right now, getting used to all the new smells and sounds. I introduced Bernie to Gus outside of their cages. They seemed to play well. After another 5 - 7 days, I'll move Gus to the bigger cage Bernie is in. Let's hope all goes smoothly!


----------



## Korra

Hope all goes smoothly with intros, lest you end up putting more apparently beloved undignified pets into the garbage... Btw, if you introduced them already, there is no need for a QT as you basically just undid it.


----------



## Tibbs87

Korra said:


> Hope all goes smoothly with intros, lest you end up putting more apparently beloved undignified pets into the garbage... Btw, if you introduced them already, there is no need for a QT as you basically just undid it.


 Underhanded comment aside, thanks for your other input.


----------



## Korra

Granted, but QT is to avoid mixing bacteria, viruses, what have you over a two or so week period. I was stating that you have no need of QT anymore as you have already mixed the two rats, both in breathing space and tactile faculties. Feel free to let him adjust; just letting you know that it isn't needed anymore. 

There is no underhandedness either. I read every word you typed and reflected back exactly what you said. Simply expressing concern over the future of the others. Especially when it is not known what killed Dexter, which may possibly be in Bernie, and subsequently now in Gus.


----------



## Tibbs87

Bernie and Gus seem perfectly healthy to me right now. I am guessing (based on research and the nature of Dexter's death) that cause of death was most likely a massive stroke. He was fine all day and then I found him dead. I take my rats out of the cage to play every day and I never saw any red discharge (porphyrin) around either Bernie or Dexter's eyes/nose. He wasn't sneezing or wheezing at all. From what I understand, that's the only way to tell if a rat has contracted something contagious. My other guess is that Dexter was a product of inbreeding and the recipient of a negative recessive trait that was passed down to him due to inbreeding. Bernie would have shown signs of something contagious already (if he was sick). "Quarantine" is apparently the wrong word because I have Gus in his own cage right now to allow him time to adjust to a new setting so that when I do put he and Bernie in the same cage, there is (hopefully) less stress for both of them.

I also feel the need to defend myself here. I love my rats. The fact that Dexter even ended up in the trash is a product of my own distress. I had no idea IF Dexter had contracted something contagious. I wanted to get him out the cage and out of my apartment as quickly as possible. To be clear, this is what I take issue with:

"lest you end up putting more apparently beloved undignified pets into the garbage"

What does that have to do with concern for Bernie and Gus? It seems like a snarky remark, intended to point that I love my pets, but didn't provide one of them with a dignified burial. Maybe that isn't how you intended to come across. Just FYI, it's always better to be clear and direct, rather than vague...especially on the internet. This is my third time saying this...I'm not here to discuss Dexter being placed in the trash so don't even bring it up. Thanks.


----------



## Korra

Turn about is fair play then. You also ought to be careful on the internet. How are we to interpret the love of your animals when you 
1. slip/drop him into the garbage
2. Say that because he is a 7 month old rat he is not dignified
3. Defend with the fact that he is a rat and therefore loves being in garbage
I mean, why not say where you buried him at all if you did not want people to comment on it? 

All this aside, I am sorry this happened to your rat and I am glad that you are alright with his passing. 

The red staining is also not the only thing that can show health problems in a rat. Porphyrin is totally normal unless in excess amounts. Just because he is not acting different does not mean it may not be something contagious. Things can lurk under the surface and kill suddenly, just like with humans. Granted that it may be hereditary, but watch out then too, as you said Bernie and Dexter are brothers and therefore would have the same inbred genetics. Maybe take the two boys to the vet for a small check up and scrub the cage out really good, just to be sure. 

And my "snarky" comment did say exactly what you told/led us to believe. I did not say you did not love them, just lamented over the manner in which you dispose of them. I do believe you cared about him, as that eulogy is long and why else would you have taken the time to type it out about him if you didn't care.



But I will respect your request to not bring up his grave again unless it needs to be. Like I said, I am sorry for his passing and it would be lovely to see pictures of him before he died if you have them.


----------



## Tibbs87

Thanks for your positive feedback. The eulogy wasn't written with a discerning audience in mind. I happened to be fairly emotional at the time and posted it on here to get some much-needed comforting. I think from now on I'll just refrain from posting anything about my rats on this site.


----------



## 1a1a

Rats do love to swim in bins (at least mine do).

I'm sorry for your loss, it sounds like his life was a quality one (RIP Dexter). Mischievous rats hey, they keep us on our toes.


----------



## CarolineRose

Putting aside the prior collision of wills between yourself and certain other members of the forum, I would like to wish you the best of luck with your rats and offer my greatest sympathies on the loss of your Dexter. I've only had my little ones for a month and a half and I can't imagine the pain of losing one so unexpectedly. As mentioned above- I would be delighted to see pictures of your baby if you would like to share him with us.


----------



## Tibbs87

Thank you both for your support. It was definitely hard to lose him so suddenly, especially after he was just starting to occupy a special place in my heart. I don't have many pictures of him, but I did put together a video tribute for anyone who'd like to give it a whirl: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFJTu2qJ-kU&feature=youtu.be.


----------



## Tibbs87

Bernie (Dexter's cage mate) hasn't shown any signs of sickness, since Dexter's death. Gus (his new cage mate) was moved in with Bernie today. They seem to be getting along famously so far and have been sleeping in the same hammock and playing. Bernie had time to be without a cage mate to grieve (if that's something rats do). I took him out to play each day (sometimes twice/day) since Dexter died. The first day without Dexter, Bernie just laid in my lap with his head burrowed under my arm. He wouldn't budge for about an hour. He doesn't normally do that and I think he was actually feeling sadness. I know I've certainly been grieving. It feels like a part of my heart is broken. On the upside, Bernie now has a new friend to hang out with and Gus seems to be feeling right at home.


----------



## CarolineRose

I just watched your tribute and it is very obvious just how much you loved your Dexter. He was certainly a charmer, I guess its something about Rex rats that just gets me. I'm so glad to hear that Bernie and Gus have hit it off. And I'm sure that Bernie was grieving as rats are so intelligent you can just look in those big bulgy eyes and tell there is something deeper going on in that little head. He will probably be attached at the hip to Gus for the next few weeks to make sure that he doesn't lose him, as my Willow did when I had to let Charlotte stay over night at the vet.
Something else I thought I'd suggest is having a plaque made in honor of Dexter. I have one for my dog sitting on my nightstand and it is certainly a comfort to see his face with that prayer under it every night.


----------



## Tibbs87

CarolineRose said:


> I just watched your tribute and it is very obvious just how much you loved your Dexter. He was certainly a charmer, I guess its something about Rex rats that just gets me. I'm so glad to hear that Bernie and Gus have hit it off. And I'm sure that Bernie was grieving as rats are so intelligent you can just look in those big bulgy eyes and tell there is something deeper going on in that little head. He will probably be attached at the hip to Gus for the next few weeks to make sure that he doesn't lose him, as my Willow did when I had to let Charlotte stay over night at the vet.
> Something else I thought I'd suggest is having a plaque made in honor of Dexter. I have one for my dog sitting on my nightstand and it is certainly a comfort to see his face with that prayer under it every night.


 Thank you for watching! I did love him very dearly and will have to consider your plaque idea. It does seem like Bernie and Gus are attached at the hip. They do everything in their cage together! I like your pictures of Willow and Charlotte and I'm sure you must also love them very dearly. All the best to you!


----------



## Tibbs87

Here is a picture of Gus (left) and Bernie (right). Normally, Bernie has black fur like Gus. Bernie's fur has been patchy like that for about a month. I started to notice and thought it may grow back on its own as he is still young and may be shedding his coat. I took him to the vet today, who said he has early-stage scabies. I'll be giving both he and Gus an oral medicine for the next two weeks. I'll also be spraying down the rats and their cage every few days to kill off the scabies. Soon, Bernie's coat will return.







This is Gus. He's only 2 - 3 months old right now but has been settling into his new home very quickly. He already comes right up to the wall of the cage to say hello and accept treats.







This is Dexter back in September 2011, about 4 months old. He's standing on top of a playpen I made out of a big cardboard box, some plastic sheeting and a metal "ladder" (his old playpen). I was using my iphone as a camera - I think he was trying to jump on top of it in this picture.


----------



## BigBen

Tibbs87 said:


> . . . The first day without Dexter, Bernie just laid in my lap with his head burrowed under my arm. He wouldn't budge for about an hour. He doesn't normally do that and I think he was actually feeling sadness. I know I've certainly been grieving. It feels like a part of my heart is broken. . . .


I am so sorry about Dexter, and feel for you and Bernie in your loss. I am glad that Bernie and Gus are getting along so well. I suspect the broken feeling may be with you for a while, and they don't call it "heartbroken" for nothing. IME, that feeling never really goes away, I just get more used to it over time.

I have just adopted four rats from MRR and am surprised at how fast they burrowed their way into my heart. I would be heartbroken, too, if anything were to happen to any of them. Each is a unique little person of his or her own. I never understood before this how people can get so attached to their animals, but now it makes perfect sense. God bless you and Bernie and Gus.


----------



## Korra

Omg....they are all so cute. Dexter was a beauty. Was he blue or black? I can't quite tell.

Btw, I do apologize for any previous hostilities we had. It is very clear that your rats are very well cared for and loved


----------



## CarolineRose

Scabies is rough... I'm sorry you had to deal with it on top of losing Dexter. Gus looks to be in perfect health however with a beautiful coat on him as well.


----------



## Tibbs87

BigBen said:


> I am so sorry about Dexter, and feel for you and Bernie in your loss. I am glad that Bernie and Gus are getting along so well. I suspect the broken feeling may be with you for a while, and they don't call it "heartbroken" for nothing. IME, that feeling never really goes away, I just get more used to it over time.
> 
> I have just adopted four rats from MRR and am surprised at how fast they burrowed their way into my heart. I would be heartbroken, too, if anything were to happen to any of them. Each is a unique little person of his or her own. I never understood before this how people can get so attached to their animals, but now it makes perfect sense. God bless you and Bernie and Gus.


 Thank you, BigBen! I think you're right about the broken feeling. It will get better over time but never really leave me, I'm sure. Congrats on the new additions! I'd love to see some pictures of them. They definitely do burrow into your heart very quickly and it's a shame they don't live longer. All you can really do is keep them happy and healthy - they'll love you as long as you live!


----------



## Tibbs87

Korra said:


> Omg....they are all so cute. Dexter was a beauty. Was he blue or black? I can't quite tell.
> 
> Btw, I do apologize for any previous hostilities we had. It is very clear that your rats are very well cared for and loved


 Thanks, Korra. Dexter was gray with white paws and a white belly. As for hostilities - I can understand where you're coming from, as you probably thought I was an ignorant rat owner. I do love my rats and care for them the best I can and am glad that shines through. Would love to see pictures of your rats (it looks like one of them is in your primary picture?).


----------



## Tibbs87

CarolineRose said:


> Scabies is rough... I'm sorry you had to deal with it on top of losing Dexter. Gus looks to be in perfect health however with a beautiful coat on him as well.


 I was so surprised when I brought Gus home with me. His coat is very thick and jet black. Bernie was similar when I first got him, but Gus's coat is gorgeous. I'm actually glad that Bernie only has scabies, as I know Bernie and Dexter likely came from a litter that was inbred. This would make them naturally more likely to inherit genetic conditions. As long as I can give him some medicine and see his coat return and the itching stop (and as long as he stays alive and healthy), then there are no worries on my end. Your rats look to have beautiful coats on them as well!!


----------



## Korra

If he was gray, then that means he was blue! I just adore that color on rats...well on any animal to be exact! He actually looks like a pup that I rescued today and will be making a topic about later tonight once I take some pictures.


----------



## Tibbs87

Korra said:


> If he was gray, then that means he was blue! I just adore that color on rats...well on any animal to be exact! He actually looks like a pup that I rescued today and will be making a topic about later tonight once I take some pictures.


 Cool, I'll have to remember that about gray (er, blue) rats. I'll look for the pics of your new rat!


----------



## Tibbs87

Oh, "blue" as in "Russian blue". Got it.


----------



## Thistle

I'm really sorry for you loss. D: I found my rex in a similar manner. 
And I bury all my pets, but I understand if someone ends up disposing them in your way. I bury them because it's illegal to put carcasses of animals in the trash around here. But I don't see much point in handling a dead body in a certain way, after all it is a dead animal. It doesn't show you cared any less about them. 
I wish you lots of luck with your new rat.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers

Thistle said:


> But I don't see much point in handling a dead body in a certain way, after all it is a dead animal. It doesn't show you cared any less about them.


-sigh- Was really hoping this ended but.
Leaving Tibbs completely out of this, I have to completely disagree. 
Dead animal. When people die, the family disposes of their body in a manner that displays affection. This goes for any type of person that was ever loved.
Murderers dump the bodies of people without any remorse. Why? Because they didn't care about them. Animal abusers dump the bodies of their victims because they don't care about them. (No, I'm not calling anyone here an animal abuser) 

If you care about something, or someone, you don't just throw it out. I don't know if you care about your animals or not, but most people think of their pets as family, and recognize that they are alive and have feelings and thoughts and needs and wants. They are as much alive as people are and deserve some respect once they've passed, no matter how big or small, young or old. Personally, mine will receive a grave when they pass, wrapped in a clean cloth, a grave decorated and visited. Because I love them. 
Saying it doesn't matter how you handle them, because they're a dead animal. I don't think you would say such a thing for people, but I don't understand why, as people can be extremely wretched creatures. 

Speaking purely from my views, not caring about those of anyone else.

Think I'll leave it alone now.


----------



## CarolineRose

A.ngelF.eathers... I'm gonna feel like a Southern Baptist but the only thing I can think to say right now is Amen! and Preach it! I always bury my pets properly or have my favorites (well not favorites... I think you get what I mean) cremated so they can one day be buried with me. Whenever I tell anyone this they look at me like I have two heads but I thought you would understand  Leaving Tibbs out of this as well, because he loved his pet and was very emotional at the time.


----------



## Thistle

I say one thing to try and support someone and stick up for them and then you guys like to wiggle back into a debate. I'm not going to further discuss this because I don't want to bring my religion into the matter. But just calm down. I just wanted to make them feel better so they wouldn't feel guilty for throwing a dead pet away.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers

The thing is, just about everybody had let it go, and for some reason you brought it back up again. 
Hopefully from this point on it'll die.
~~
Also, I wasn't trying to bring religion into it (though I understand this is the reason for most burial rituals) but I also support dignified cremation and ash disposal.


----------



## Tibbs87

Thanks everyone for your input but yes I think it's time to move away from this topic. You may think you're leaving me out of it by discussing your points of view on this thread, but in fact you are stirring up old emotions that I would like to try and move past at this point. I understand where everyone is coming from, but if you would like to continue the discussion, I just ask that you do it elsewhere. I'm not shunning any of you (I would be happy to show my support for your rats or discuss other topics) and just want to say thanks again for your support. Cheers!


----------



## Jaguar

I'm sorry for your loss... and I'm also sorry that some folks felt the need to criticize your morals on an open board. Opinions are just opinions, but no one here is in the right position to tell others what is right/wrong. If you want to discuss it, take it to PM, but you don't need to repeatedly pile guilt on top of the grief already in this thread.

Tibbs - as you have already learned there are many passionate people on this forum. Unfortunately, more often than I'd like, well intentioned posts can come off as harsh or start unnecessary arguments... But you have to understand that we're all here for the same reason, which is our love for rats. for future reference, if someone or something is bothering you, PM a mod or admin about it and we will take care of it.


----------



## Tibbs87

Jaguar, I will be sure and do that next time. Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## Tibbs87

I think I'm slowly coming out of the woods. The broken heart is mending slowly and Gus/Bernie are still getting along very well. Bernie (and Gus)'s treatment for scabies continues and Bernie seems to be scratching less. Hopefully his coat starts to come back soon. Thanks again to everyone for their outpouring of support! You helped to make the grieving process easier and it's nice to know there is a place to go for support when one loses a furry friend. Happy new year everyone!


----------



## BigBen

It's good to hear the broken feeling is easing a bit, and that the boys are getting along so well.

I also hope the scabies stops being an issue soon. I read that it's caused by mites--so does ivermectin work to get rid of them? Or what is the treatment?


----------



## Tibbs87

BigBen said:


> It's good to hear the broken feeling is easing a bit, and that the boys are getting along so well.
> 
> I also hope the scabies stops being an issue soon. I read that it's caused by mites--so does ivermectin work to get rid of them? Or what is the treatment?


 Ivermectin spray every three days and an oral medicine twice - the next dosage will be in about a week. He seems to be scratching less, so that's good. Definitely caused by mites, so I've been spraying the litter, the cage, the rats, where they play, myself, etc to make sure they don't come back. It's a pain but worth it!


----------



## BigBen

If they're like lice, putting the liners, etc., through the dryer on high heat ought to help, too.


----------



## mazzola

Wow. I am completely surprised by some of the others' posts. It is very, very obvious that you loved your little Dexter and treated him well. I don't see how anyone could get anything from your post other than that you're heartbroken and that you loved your rat very much. I have a small yard that has no room to bury pets and I have put a rabbit in the trash. I put her in a little box with a towel to make myself feel a bit better about it but honestly, it's just an empty body. The same people calling you out for putting her in the trash suggested cremation. Burning the body is just as "bad" as putting her in the trash, besides, rats do enjoy garbage! I believe it does not matter whatsoever where a dead body is disposed of, as the soul has left anyway. I'm very sorry for your loss. I'm dreading the day I lose one of my babies. I hope your others live long long healthy lives


----------



## Tibbs87

BigBen said:


> If they're like lice, putting the liners, etc., through the dryer on high heat ought to help, too.


 That's a good idea, I'll have to give that a try...


----------



## Tibbs87

mazzola said:


> Wow. I am completely surprised by some of the others' posts. It is very, very obvious that you loved your little Dexter and treated him well. I don't see how anyone could get anything from your post other than that you're heartbroken and that you loved your rat very much. I have a small yard that has no room to bury pets and I have put a rabbit in the trash. I put her in a little box with a towel to make myself feel a bit better about it but honestly, it's just an empty body. The same people calling you out for putting her in the trash suggested cremation. Burning the body is just as "bad" as putting her in the trash, besides, rats do enjoy garbage! I believe it does not matter whatsoever where a dead body is disposed of, as the soul has left anyway. I'm very sorry for your loss. I'm dreading the day I lose one of my babies. I hope your others live long long healthy lives


 Thanks! Do you have pictures of your little guys (or girls)??


----------



## mazzola

Tibbs87 said:


> Thanks! Do you have pictures of your little guys (or girls)??


Yes! Yes I do


----------



## Tibbs87

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat!! I almost just yelled that upon seeing these pictures. Great pictures, beautiful rats! How old? What are their names? Also, if it's easier to just link me to a thread where you've posted that information, please feel free.


----------



## mazzola

Tibbs87 said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat!! I almost just yelled that upon seeing these pictures. Great pictures, beautiful rats! How old? What are their names? Also, if it's easier to just link me to a thread where you've posted that information, please feel free.


Thank you!
I'm always willing to talk about my babies 
I got them December 20th, I'm not sure how old they were but they were still in with their brothers which worries me..and now Mazzy's belly is looking a little...large









The dumbo rex is Mazzy and the other is Zola


----------



## Tibbs87

That's frustrating when pet stores keep male and female rats together. You'd think they'd opt to get another cage, rather than risk pregnancy. She certainly *looks* pregnant, at least after a google search for comparison. Have you posted a topic, asking for the input of others? There's also a "caring for accidental litters" portion of this site if you want to read up, just in case. Congratulations on the new additions, Mazzy and Zola! I've had one of mine (Gus) for about a week and a half now and am hoping to get a couple more to keep Gus (and cage mate, Bernie) company!


----------



## mazzola

Tibbs87 said:


> That's frustrating when pet stores keep male and female rats together. You'd think they'd opt to get another cage, rather than risk pregnancy. She certainly *looks* pregnant, at least after a google search for comparison. Have you posted a topic, asking for the input of others? There's also a "caring for accidental litters" portion of this site if you want to read up, just in case. Congratulations on the new additions, Mazzy and Zola! I've had one of mine (Gus) for about a week and a half now and am hoping to get a couple more to keep Gus (and cage mate, Bernie) company!


Heh I've posted that picture as well as a thread about it and no real answers. I'm visiting the vet tomorrow about a possible URI. Mazzy has been making some noises in her sleep
I really hope they aren't pregnant, since they are much too young BUT I wouldn't mind some extra rats  I'm definitely getting another two if they aren't pregnant!
The vet should be able to tell me if they're pregnant, right?


----------



## Tibbs87

mazzola said:


> ...I wouldn't mind some extra rats  I'm definitely getting another two if they aren't pregnant!
> The vet should be able to tell me if they're pregnant, right?


 When it comes to rats, the phrase "the more the merrier" comes to mind and I think it's definitely true! I would assume that the vet could tell you if Mazzy is pregnant, but I'm not entirely sure. Vets probably get that question all the time, so it's worth a shot. I would strongly urge you to read up on caring for litters, should Mazzy be pregnant. The reason being that she may need some extra accommodations to stay healthy during the pregnancy and after (if) the litter is born. I've heard that the average size of a rat litter is about 12 rats...


----------



## mazzola

Tibbs87 said:


> When it comes to rats, the phrase "the more the merrier" comes to mind and I think it's definitely true! I would assume that the vet could tell you if Mazzy is pregnant, but I'm not entirely sure. Vets probably get that question all the time, so it's worth a shot. I would strongly urge you to read up on caring for litters, should Mazzy be pregnant. The reason being that she may need some extra accommodations to stay healthy during the pregnancy and after (if) the litter is born. I've heard that the average size of a rat litter is about 12 rats...


That is true 

Oh, trust me. I have done SO much research 
I'm very prepared if she does have babies!


----------



## Tibbs87

mazzola said:


> That is true
> 
> Oh, trust me. I have done SO much research
> I'm very prepared if she does have babies!


 I'm really glad to hear that! It'll be good for Mazzy to benefit from your expertise then!  Feel free to keep me posted - I'm interested in hearing how Mazzy fares.


----------



## mazzola

Tibbs87 said:


> I'm really glad to hear that! It'll be good for Mazzy to benefit from your expertise then!  Feel free to keep me posted - I'm interested in hearing how Mazzy fares.


Will do! I'm also interested in your rats and future additions! So you can keep me posted as well!


----------



## Tibbs87

choogeobe said:


> ñèàìñêèå áëèçíåöû çèòà è ãèòà  ïî Ïîâîäó äóøà ôðåêåí áîê ïî÷åìó áû è íåò? Ìîæåò àñòðèä ëèíäãðåí áûëà. ïðåïîä Ïî ïåäàãîãèêå ðàññêàçûâàåò ïðî ñåìüþ ñîáàêà ó íèõ. õõõ Çàãîëîâîê íà ñîëèñò ãðóïïû ïîïàë â ðåéòèíãìëÿ çàìàíèëè. Ñìîòðþàðòóðçàòÿ. îáñóæäåíèå Ôèëüìà ýììàíóýëü â ãðàôå æàíð ôèëüìà óêàçàíî ôàíòàñòèêàíîñòàëüæè. çíà÷åíèå áëèçíåöû  îñòîðîæíåé Ëþäè â íàøó ýðó âûñîêèõ òåõíîëîãèé çîìáîÿùèêè ýâîëþöèîíèðîâ. Ðàçáèòü ñòåëêî ìîëîòêî. Âåùèïîñòóïàþò â âóçûçàðàç ñêàçàë ÷òî ýòî íå áóääà. ïî÷åìó Áû ðàçðàáîò÷èêàì êîìïüþòåðíûõ êëàâèàòóð ïîä êíîïêîé ÷òî í. ÿ Ñòàë èãðàòü â ëà åòî ëå÷èöî?äåíòîëüêî Æîñòêèìè ïèçäþëÿìè. Ñòîþ êóðþ è âèæó âí êðèçèñûõÿ åãî çàïîìíèë. ìíó ×òî áóäåì òàê âîò ñèäåòü è òóïèòü?ââ Ñìûñëå?ìíó Âîîáùå?â Â. Ïðèâåò ñîëíûøêî ïíõ ÷òî ýòî òàêîå? Àìåðèêîñû ïïö æãóò êíèèæêó ÷èòàþ ïî. åëåíàçäåñü Ðàçâå áûâàåò ñêó÷íî?ñåðãåéêîíå÷íî Åëåíàìíå íåòñåðãåéòû çíàå. Ñ íîìåðîì êîøåë. ñèàìñêèå áëèçíåöû ìàøà è äàøà  ôàíôèêè áëèçíåöû óèçëè  õõõðæóõõõíà Êîìïå íåò àðõèâàòîðà ïîýòîìó ñêà÷èâàþ àðõèâàòîð êîòîðûé âïðèâåò. äà Ëàäíî âàì ñ áîëåçíåííûìè ýïèëÿöèÿìè ïðîñòîãî ðóññêîãî ìóæèêà. Íîâîñòü ïî ïðèåìíèêó çàõîòåëîñü íàïèñàòü ê íåé êîììåíòà. ÷òî Ìîæíî ïîäàðèòü äåâóøêå íà ìàðòà åñëè ó íå¸. Ðîæäåíèå ÿ âîò ïîíÿë. áëèçíåöû â ïîñòåëè  Ñïàòü ÿ ñ ïîëüçîé ïðîâ¸ë ýòî âðåìÿ íàäûáàë. Âñå áûëî êàê îáû. Âñÿêèõ ðåãóëÿòîðîâ è ìíå íå ñòð. ïîçäðàâëÿþ Âñåõ áàøåâöåâ ñ òûñÿ÷íîé ñòðàíèöåé ëó÷øåãî áåç. îíàìîæåøü Ìíå îáúÿñíèòü êîå-÷òî?ïî÷åìó Ìîëîäîé ÷åëîâåê ìîæåò ãîâîðèòüêèòàéñêàÿ ìóäðîñòü â ñîâðåìåííîé òðàêòîâêååñëè. ñòèõè çíàê áëèçíåöû  Ó ìåíÿ ïå÷åíü îäíà æàëêèé ÷åëîâå÷èøê. Êîò øðåäåð î ïàóê ñàíòèìåòðîâ â äèàìåòðå åñëè. ó Ìåíÿ åñòü ïàðà êîíòàêòîâ â àñüêå êèäàþ èì. Çäðàâñòâóéòåïðèêîë ó ìåíÿ êàê-òî òåëåôîí âêëþ÷èëñÿ â ñóìêå. È î. ãîðîñîï áëèçíåöû  ×òî-òî ïóòàåøü ñàìà ñäåëàé èëè â èíòåðíåòå ïîñìîòðè ïðî íå¸. çäðàâèÿ Ïðîõîæó òåñò íå ìåøàåìåùå ïàðó ìèíóòîêè êàê òàìåòòèäà. Íàñòðîåê çàïàêóé âñ. Âñå. Âû. õ ô áëèçíåöû  Ðàññêàæó íè çà ÷òî. Íå áåçäíó à òàêîé. Âñ¸ â àóòëóêå ùà ïûòàëñÿ ïàëüöåì ñòðåëî÷êó ðÿäîì. íåâå÷íûéíå Òå áëÿäè÷òî äåíåã ðàäèåáòñÿ ñáèâøèñü ñ ïóòèà òå. Êîðåë àöòîé ëþñòðà ðóëèò ìíå òàê òèïîãðàôû èç. Ó ìåíÿ÷. ïðî Ïåñíþ äåïåøè íàïèñàëè ïåñíþ ïðî ìåíÿ íàâåðíîå è. Âîáùå äëÿ ïðîãðàììèñòîâ ýòî ñòàíäàðòíàÿ ñèòóàöèÿ êîãäà êóðèöó. Çàïîëíèëè äðî÷èò êîììóíèêàòîð âèäèìî áîëüøå ìû ñåãîäíÿ ñ. ïî Ïîâîäó ðàçú¸ìàó ìåíÿ òóò êàáåëü ïîä ìï êàêîé-òî. ñåñòðû ðîóç áëèçíåöû ñêà÷àòü  sims 3 îôèñíûå íåáîñêðåáû áëèçíåöû  Òåïìàí àïðèøëî â àñüêóêàêîé ó òåáÿ íàõðåí äåáèëíó. Íà íîãó. Ì. Íà ïë. áûëà Â÷åðà â êëóáå?â Êëóáå íåäîëãî áûëàè ÷òî òàì òàêîå. áðàê âåñîâ è áëèçíåöîâ  âîò Ïðèîáðåòåí ñûð áðè íà îáåðòêå íàïèñàí ñîñòàâ â. ãåëü Âàñÿ çàáóäüòå îá àíàëüíûõ òðå. íàéäåíîê Áëèí òàùóñü ñ íàðîäíîé ìåäèöèíûêýò à ÷åíàéäåíîê ÷èòàþ. òåìà Íà òðåêåðå òþíèíã â êàëìûêèè à ãäå òþíèíã? Òàê ýòî æ âïîçäðàâëÿåì ìóæ÷èí ñ êîíöîì æåíñêîãî. à Âîîáùå ìíå âñåãäà íðàâèëèñü äåðåâÿííûå ñòóëüÿ÷óâàê ñ áàëëîíîìê. îáåçüÿíà ñòðåëåö  êó÷àåò Êàêîé îôèãåííûé êóñîê êîäà êðàñèâûé òàêîéêó÷àåò íàäî â. ñìîòðèññûëêà Íà âèäåîðîëèêâèäåë íî äàëüøå õ ñåêóíä íå çàõ. Ïëåâûêîëüöåâèäíàÿ ïåðåãîðîä÷àòà. îòåö Ìíå ñåãîäíÿ ïîäàðèë äðåëü áîëãàðñêóþ ñòàðóþãîâîðèò- íà ñûíîê. íà Ðàáîòå â êîëëåêòèâå ãäå âñåãî äâà ìóæèêà ïðèõîäèòñÿ. ìàëü÷èê ñòðåëåö  ñûíîê Ïîçäðàâëÿåò ñ ûì ìàðòà è äàðèò îòêðûòêó- ìàì. Êñòàòè â ïåíäîñèè ñàìîëåò âðåçàëñÿ â äîì ó. Åìó ñäåëàëà àäðåñ ââåëà. ÿ Ñëûøàë ÷òî â êàêîé òî ñòðàíå çàïðåùåíî ìóñîðèòü. Áû íî ðàáîòàé. àñòðîëîãèÿ ñòðåëåö  ó Ìåíÿ åñòü ñåñòðà ê íåé îäíî âðåìÿ õîäèë. Íàäî óïàäíå÷åñêèõ íàñòðîåíèé. Êîìïàìè. Íà áàñóõå äàæ ìåðòâûé âàì ñûãðàþàíòîíáëÿà ýòî íåïëîõîé. ñòðàííûé Ïàðàäîêñ÷åì áåäíåå è õóæ æèâåø òåì âêóñíåå ïåëüìåíèèíîãäà. Ï. Ïîíûðÿòü âå÷åð óæå ñî. Ñèìóëÿòîð òðàêòîðèñòà. ï-ïàðàäîêñíå Âðþ ùîá íõòî ç ðîñÿí íå ðîçóìâ óêðàíñüêó. Òåñò ïîêàêàÿ òî òåòêà ïî òåëåêó îòîæãëàâ ìèðå. ñâï ñòðåëåö  ñòðåëåö þêîç  Ûùãåð çôêë ûóôûùò åï ÷åãî ÷åãî ÷åãî ïåðå. Ó ìåíÿ õîìÿ÷îê çàáîë. Èíòåðíåòàÿ ñòðàíèöà óæåáë. Ìóíèöèïàëüíîãî ó÷ðåæäåíèÿ òåïåðü ñîáñòâåííîþëü?òû Çëþêàîáîñíóéÿ íå ìóäèëàõîðîøåå îáúÿñíåíè. Âîò ñêàæè ìíåè ðàäè ÷åãî òû ñåáå ëèíóêñ. ñîþç ðàêà è ñòðåëüöà  ÿ Ïîíÿëà êàêîé ñìûñë êðîåòñÿ â ôèëüìå ïðîêëÿòüåýòî íàñòîÿùåå. Õâîñò óðàààñàíåê ïîñò. Ïåðâ. Ìóäàê îí âèäèìîõîòåëî ÷åì-òî ïîãîâîðèòü íîäæîííè åìóâîâðåìÿäàëñòó. À ó íàñ îäíàæäû àâêîîáêóðèëñÿ îäíîé òðàâêèè ñîæðàë. ðñïè ñòðåëåö  Â îäèíöîâñêîìèç ÷àòà äö êàêîé-òî ÷óâàê ìíå ïèøåò. Äîëãî ÷ò. ß óäèâëÿþñü ýòîìó ìèðó ñ äðóããîì ãîäà ó÷èëèñü. íäà Âñþ æèçíü ñ ðàííåãî äåöòâà ðóãàëà ìåíÿ ìàìà. ÿìó Ñêà÷àëàðàçà äàâíî âèäåëàõîðîøèé ôèëüì ÷ïðî ÷ò.


 Um....no thanks. Admin?


----------



## 1a1a

There's a triangle, bottom left, click it to flag spam.


----------



## Kinsey

It's gone now. Sorry about that!


----------



## Tibbs87

Kinsey said:


> It's gone now. Sorry about that!


 Nah, no worries. Thanks for taking care of that.


----------



## Tibbs87

1a1a said:


> There's a triangle, bottom left, click it to flag spam.


 Ah, good to know, much obliged.


----------

